# Intense Carbine



## Downhoehl (26. Juli 2011)

http://www.intensecycles.com/carbine/





Sehr sehr fein!!!

@Shocker: gibt´s dazu schon Preise und mögliche Lieferzeiten?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. Juli 2011)

hat irgendwie nichts mit intense zu tun ... wo sind die schönenen schweißnähte und das works raw/blue/red ??  schade drum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisophren (27. Juli 2011)

Und auch noch made in asia!!!
Skandalös, aber gut aussehen tut's schon...


----------



## iRider (27. Juli 2011)

Das ist der Anfang vom Ende von Intense. Wer bezahlt noch die Preise wenn man ein x-beliebiges Taiwanbike für weniger bekommt? Der Made in America Kult ist weg, jetzt müssen sie am Markt konkurrieren wie jede andere Marke auch. Bestes Beispiel ist m.M. Yeti: früher konnten sie jeden Preis abrufen da sie Kult waren (und zugegebenermassen verdammt gute Bikes), heute können sie die Preise nicht mehr rechtfertigen weil sie nur eine andere, in Taiwan produzierte Bikemarke sind.


----------



## chrisophren (27. Juli 2011)

Naja, bleibt zu hoffen, dass das nur die Notlösung ist, um mal mit Carbon anzufangen und sie wirklich daran arbeiten selbst Carbon entwickeln und herstellen zu können.
http://spokenaboutbicycles.blogspot.com/2011/07/intense-cycles-carbon-debut-dealer-camp.html

Intense ohne die leckeren Schweißnähte ist schon seltsam, ohne USA made geht halt echt nicht.


----------



## Christiaan (27. Juli 2011)

Kein ISCG Mounts, und Press fit tretlager, schade


----------



## geosnow (27. Juli 2011)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Kein ISCG Mounts, und Press fit tretlager, schade



Alles nur Absicherung, damit keine dumme Sachen damit gemacht werden.


----------



## elmono (27. Juli 2011)

geosnow schrieb:


> Alles nur Absicherung, damit keine dumme Sachen damit gemacht werden.



Dann bräuchte es aber auch keine 150mm.


----------



## geosnow (27. Juli 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Dann bräuchte es aber auch keine 150mm.



Die Marketingabteilung braucht die 150mm.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Juli 2011)

wenn man echt mal ehrlich sind, die da drüben in asien können besser mit kohlefaser umgehen als manch andere europäer bzw. amerikaner. zu yeti, sie lassen sich  immernoch atemberaubend gut fahren!


----------



## chrisophren (28. Juli 2011)

Klar, es wird doch fast jedes Carbonteil dort produziert. Der Punkt ist wohl auch eher, Intense steht einfach für die coolen Alubikes, die irgendwo in ner Halle mitten in den USA bei Bier und Pizza zusammen gebraten werden (so ähnlich zumindest  ).
Denke, an der technischen Umsetzung gibt es bei dem Neuen auch nix zu meckern, es ist eher ne Imagesache - Intense und Asien passt einfach nicht.

Aber ich denke, wenn die Dinger ankommen, dann fangen die irgendwann selbst an Carbon zu verarbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °Fahreinheit (28. Juli 2011)

chrisophren schrieb:


> Aber ich denke, wenn die Dinger ankommen, dann fangen die irgendwann selbst an Carbon zu verarbeiten.



Carbon-Rahmen machste aber nicht einfach mal so zwischen Pizza und Bier.


----------



## Athos (28. Juli 2011)

bin schon mal auf den Preis gespannt, wahrscheinlich wird der schon dementsprechend ausfallen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. Juli 2011)

bei rocky wars auch nicht anders...


----------



## trialsin (29. Juli 2011)

Wenn so ein Carbonrahmen aus den USA kommen würde, dann würde er sicher 5000 $ kosten. Das würdest Du dann bezahlen für "made in USA"? Bei Santa oder Intense kommen die billig Hardtails ja auch aus Fernost, weil er sonst wohl auch 1500$ kosten würde....ich denke das muss man abwägen. Ausserdem können die das da perfekt herstellen....


----------



## chrisophren (29. Juli 2011)

Naja, es gibt sicherlich keinen rationalen Grund, warum ein Rahmen nicht in Taiwan oder sonst wo produziert werden sollte, die können es mindestens genau so gut die Leute in den USA oder von mir aus hier in D und billiger ist es auf jeden Fall auch.

Aber kein Mensch kauft sich ein Intense oder aber ein Nicolai, weil es günstig ist. Das ist mein Hobby, das mache ich zum Spaß und ich steh einfach drauf, wenn auf meinem Bike made in USA drauf steht oder made in Germany auf den anderen. 

Und wenn die vielleicht sogar mal alle Rahmen in Asien fertigen lassen, dann ist Intense halt einfach nicht mehr dasselbe, auch wenn man objektiv betrachtet bestimmt keinen Qualitätsunterschied feststellen würde. 

Ich hoffe also einfach mal, dass die Jungs dabei bleiben ihre Bikes selbst zu bauen, weil's einfach...cooler ist  

Und das würde ich mir auch weiterhin bissl was kosten lassen.

Edit: Preis angeblich bei 2579$  http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/intense-carbine-first-look-31123


----------



## trialsin (30. Juli 2011)

Der CRC Preis ist wirklich heiss
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=69647
2274,03 .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (30. Juli 2011)

ich werde mir sicher nie ein made in taiwan alu intense kaufen!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. Juli 2011)

is ja auchn carbon frame...


----------



## °Fahreinheit (1. August 2011)

Das is ja gar nicht soo teuer wie erwartet...


----------



## bachmayeah (2. August 2011)

und hat damit schon seinen intense-charme verloren.
aber dafür german-engineering charme gewonnen


----------



## geosnow (22. August 2011)

Irgendwie reizt mich das Teil und der Schweizer Vertrieb macht 1:1 Preis USD-CHF inkl. MwSt. Dh der Rahmen kostet CHF2600.-- 

Denkt ihr, dass das Bike Bikepark erlaubnis kriegt?


----------



## chrisophren (23. August 2011)

Wie viel Euro sind denn das?
Weil ja der CRC Preis bei 2274 liegt...

Wat is also billiger??


----------



## bachmayeah (24. August 2011)

war nicht letztens der euro mit dem schweizer franken gleichauf sprich 1:1 
ansonsten kann google das auch umrechnen - zumindest als näherungswert 
KLICK


----------



## Crak (25. August 2011)

also das waren noch zeiten letzte woche <3 ...da wurde gleich mal geld nach deutschland überwiesen 
jetzt liegt es bei 1,14 CHF oder so


----------



## Catsoft (25. August 2011)

Und heute mit dem Gutschein von CRC nur â¬ 2050,--


----------



## trialsin (25. August 2011)

Genau den Gutschein habe ich auch gesehen. Es ist aber erst ab Dezember lieferbar. Belasten die die Kreditkarte schon vorher? 
Eine andere Frage, kann mir jemand erklären was es mit dem BB90 Standart auf sich hat? Wenn ich zb. bei Raceface schaue, dann habe ich keine Kurbeln mit BB90 gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (25. August 2011)

Ist press fit von Shimano, passen XT, XTR unz Kurbeln rein


----------



## chrisophren (25. August 2011)

Wenn wir schon mal beim Carbon sind, neues 29er HT - stylisch!!!!
http://www.intensecycles.com/engage/2011/08/who-is-hard-eddy/


----------



## bachmayeah (25. August 2011)

trialsin schrieb:


> Genau den Gutschein habe ich auch gesehen. Es ist aber erst ab Dezember lieferbar. Belasten die die Kreditkarte schon vorher?
> Eine andere Frage, kann mir jemand erklären was es mit dem BB90 Standart auf sich hat? Wenn ich zb. bei Raceface schaue, dann habe ich keine Kurbeln mit BB90 gefunden...


 


sicherlich nicht.


----------



## geosnow (26. August 2011)

wie stabil ist ein carbon rahmen? mein T2 fliegt öfter mal gegen steine und sonst was im wege steht, wenn ich abspringen muss. die Kettenstreben sind bereit gut gedellt. Könnte ein Carbonrahmen dann eher brechen? oder halten die Nomads und mojos das locker aus?


----------



## trialsin (26. August 2011)

Oh, bitte keine Diskussion hier Alu contra Carbon. Davon gibt es unendlich viele hier im Forum oder im I-Net.


----------



## geosnow (26. August 2011)

Es geht mir nicht primär darum, was besser ist. Hat jemand von Euch beim Nomad C oder Mojo zB die Kettenstrebe gebrochen, weil das Fahrrad seitlich auf einen Stein fiel.


----------



## Catsoft (26. August 2011)

Bei einem Mojo SL ist auf MTBR davon berichtet worden. Die Austauschschwinge war aber nicht so teuer.... Der Rest ist Glaubensfrage und gehört nicht hier her!


----------



## geosnow (27. August 2011)

Sorry, dass ich gefragt habe. 

Wird es mal andere Farben geben als das hässliche geklaute Ferrari-Rot?


----------



## trialsin (27. August 2011)

Ich habe so eben meine Glaskugel gefragt, aber leider wußte sie auch nicht ob es einmal andere Farben geben wird. Die Lotozahlen sagt sie mir auch immer falsch an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisophren (27. August 2011)

Auf den Bildern ihrer Demo-Touren sind auch immer welche in dunkelgrau bzw. diesen "raw" Carbonlook zu sehen. 
Oder guckst Du da http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/07/26/intense-carbine-2012/


----------



## geosnow (28. August 2011)

hehe, leider ist dies nur das raw carbon.  nicht so schlimm, im notfall nehme ich auch diese "Farbe".


----------



## bikertom (17. September 2011)

mit 150 bzw. 160mm wie es auf der Eurobike stand, muss es einfach eine möglichkeit geben, eine Kettenführung/Spanner zu montieren. Mit Pressfitinnenlager ist das sicherlich nicht möglich. Auch die Kabelführung sieht mir eher nach südländischen Freileitungsbau aus. Teilweise hängt der Seilzug über den Schriftzug Da ist doch bei Carbon ne schönere Lösung möglich! Andere Hersteller machen´s vor.....

Habe das auf der EB angesprochen und der Gute meinte, da wird eventuell noch was geändert. Da müsst man aber ein bisserl Rabazz machen, damit die bei Intense auch merken, dass das so nicht passt.

Wenn die zwei Punkte geändert würden, dann wäre es mein nächstes  Bike


----------



## geosnow (19. September 2011)

160mm hinten?


----------



## trialsin (19. September 2011)

Fahr doch einfach 1 * 10 mit einem "Short-Schaltwerk" , richtig gekürzter Kette und dem http://www.e13components.com/product_xcx_st_dtype.html
und dann wird Dir niemals die Kette abspringen oder Klappern....liegt doch so oft nur an der falschen " Einstellung "


----------



## geosnow (19. September 2011)

mit 9-36 kassette gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikertom (19. September 2011)

trialsin schrieb:


> Fahr doch einfach 1 * 10 mit einem "Short-Schaltwerk" , richtig gekürzter Kette und dem http://www.e13components.com/product_xcx_st_dtype.html
> und dann wird Dir niemals die Kette abspringen oder Klappern....liegt doch so oft nur an der falschen " Einstellung "




ich suche ja ein abfahrtstaugliches Tourenbike und ich denke schon, dass das Carbine als Allmountain gedacht ist. Mit 1x10 wären lange Uphills wohl kein Spass! Dafür brauche ich auch kein leichtes Carbonfahrwerk.

Das Carbine wird ja auch mit der Fox 36er Talas (160mm) angeboten und damit kann man es ja auch bergab krachen lassen. Nur wenn man dann ständig die Kette aufsammeln muss dann passt da was nicht zusammen.

Eine ISCG-Aufname oder ne Lösung wie Liteville am MK8 hat kann doch nicht so schwer sein. 

Ich denke einfach, das Carbine ist nicht fertig gedacht.....

Hoffe da tut sich noch was


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Oktober 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Und heute mit dem Gutschein von CRC nur â¬ 2050,--



Die Gelegenheit habe ich mal genutzt. Mal schaun wann es ankommt 
Gibt Infos, das die ersten Rahmen bereits Mitte Oktober ausgeliefert werden sollen.


----------



## Christiaan (3. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Gelegenheit habe ich mal genutzt. Mal schaun wann es ankommt
> Gibt Infos, das die ersten Rahmen bereits Mitte Oktober ausgeliefert werden sollen.



Ich wollte das auch machen, aber die haben mir gescrhiebne das die extra rabatt nur auf in stock Artikel war....


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Oktober 2011)

Da haste wohl eine falsche Info bekommen.


----------



## trialsin (3. Oktober 2011)

Jo, da hat er recht. Ich hatte auch angefragt und hätte den Rahmen mit den 10% bestellen können.


----------



## Matte (17. Oktober 2011)

Während unseres USA Urlaubs im September trafen wir einen sehr sympathischen Intense Vertriebler (oder sowas), der gerade von der Bikemesse in Las Vegas kam und eine kleine aber feine Sammlung Intense Bikes in seinem Truck dabei hatte. Darunter auch ein schwarzes Carbine, das nach einer Menge Spaß aussah.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Oktober 2011)

Sehr geil. Hoffentlich kommt meins bald


----------



## guyrider (22. Oktober 2011)

wie realistisch ist das angegebene rahmengewicht (2450 mit dämpfer) angesichts dieser zahlen:

http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/07/29/photod-weighed-2012-intense-carbine-carbon-fiber-mountain-bike/


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaub schon das es stimmt, mein Zielgewicht sind ~11kg, 12kg sind aber auch locker okay. Mein aktuelles Bike in der gleichen Klasse wiegt je nach Aufbau 15-16kg.


----------



## guyrider (25. Oktober 2011)

ein sehr interessantes bike finde ich. hat jemand schon von testfahrten gelesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (25. Oktober 2011)

Google spuckt mehr als genug dazu aus. Einfach mal suchen.
Ich rechne mit jeden Tag mit dem Eintreffen des Rahmen


----------



## guyrider (25. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Google spuckt mehr als genug dazu aus. Einfach mal suchen.
> Ich rechne mit jeden Tag mit dem Eintreffen des Rahmen




hab bisher leider nur diesen link gefunden:

http://dhreno.wordpress.com/category/bikes/


----------



## guyrider (30. Oktober 2011)

wie es aussieht wird es auch eine kettenführung für das carbine geben.

auf der intense facebook seite gefunden:

Intense Cycles Inc: For those that feel the need, we have a chain guide coming for this bad boy.
18. Oktober um 20:44 · Gefällt mir ·  9 Personen


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Oktober 2011)

Das mit der Kefü hab ich gelesen, sehr genial. Bin gespannt wie die dann montiert wird. Am Tretlager gehts ja nicht.


----------



## TigersClaw (1. November 2011)

Zwei nette Fotos, gefunden bei mtbr.com:

Aufbau mit einer Fox32, so wie auch meins werden soll.


----------



## tune (1. November 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie sich so ein VPP-Hinterbau beim Bergauffahren verhält? Da das Hinterrad beim einfedern erstmal nach hinten wandert und der Antrieb das Hinterrad nach vorne drückt, sollte sich das wegsacken und wippen ja im Rahmen halten.

In dem oben verlinkten Test wird dem Rad ein sehr guter Vortrieb bescheinigt. Was meint ihr ist das realistisch? Vielleicht ist einer von euch ja mal ein Tracer 2 gefahren...

Ich möchte mein CC-Bike gegen ein Allmountain tauschen. Ich möchte mit dem Rad hauptsächlich Touren fahren mit technischen Abfahrten. Das Fahrwerk vom Carbine ist dafür sicher potent genug. Mir ist aber auch wichtig das es wirklich gut bergauf geht, weil ich ein Stück bis zu den Bergen habe und das Rad auch zum trainieren verwenden möchte.

Mein Zielgewicht sind 11.5kg mit einem Stabilen LRS....
Was meint ihr, ist es das richtige Bike für mich?


----------



## chrisophren (1. November 2011)

Jopp, passt.


----------



## guyrider (2. November 2011)

tune schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie sich so ein VPP-Hinterbau beim Bergauffahren verhält? Da das Hinterrad beim einfedern erstmal nach hinten wandert und der Antrieb das Hinterrad nach vorne drückt, sollte sich das wegsacken und wippen ja im Rahmen halten.
> 
> In dem oben verlinkten Test wird dem Rad ein sehr guter Vortrieb bescheinigt. Was meint ihr ist das realistisch? Vielleicht ist einer von euch ja mal ein Tracer 2 gefahren...
> 
> ...




wie der vpp hinterbau funktioniert würde mich auch interessieren. aber da gilt wohl "probieren geht über studieren". wäre aber auch über erfahrungsberichte dankbar 
11,5 kg sind bei 2,45 kg rahmengewicht (dämpfer inkl.) kein problem. kann man evtl. auch noch leichter aufbauen.
was das bergauffahren betrifft: mit einer 140/150er 30mm absenkbaren gabel kannst du den lenkwinkel auf 69,5 bzw. 70 grad bringen. das wär dann so etwa die geometrie wie z.b. das specialized epic fsr, das im xc world cup ja sehr erfolgreich ist.


----------



## chrisophren (3. November 2011)

Also VPP fährt sich bergauf ohne Probleme, bzw. großartiges Wippen. Lediglich im Wiegetritt habe ich ich ein leichtes Wippen drin, was ich aber noch als ok empfinde (es sei denn Du wuchtest da wirklich mit deinem ganzen Gewicht in die Kurbeln, dann wird es heftig. Aber ich hab mich da sehr schnell dran gewöhnt dementsprechend zu fahren). Und ich hab halt noch des 6.6. Ich meine, sie haben das bei den neuen VPPs noch ein wenig optimiert.

Gewichtsmäßig kriegst des bestimmt hin mit den 11,5 kg.
Etwas verwirrend finde ich allerdings, zu versuchen ein Carbine irgendwie auf das Spec Epic zu trimmen, was nun einfach mal ein Racebike mit grad mal 100mm FW und natürlich entsprechender Geo ist. Wenn Du sowas suchst, würde ich sagen ist das Carbine das falsche Rad. 
Intense selbst beschreibt ja den Einsatzbereich als AM/ Trail/ Enduro.
Leicht aufgebaut ist das mit Sicherheit ein geiles Tourenbike, was halt auch auf Trail/ Abfahrten noch richtig was kann und auch gut bergauf geht.
Aber halt kein Epic, aber das ist auch gut so! 
Dementsprechend solltest auch bissl sinnig zusammen bauen, nicht dass Du nachher das Potential des Hinterbaus gar nimmer nutzen kannst, weil Dir vorher schon Gabel und sonstiger Megaleichtbaukram nen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.

Lange Rede, wenig Sinn: @Tune ich denke, Du kannst mit der Kiste schon glücklich werden nach dem, was Du geschrieben hast.
Aber wenn Du versuchst nen Epic draus zu bauen, muss ich es Dir wegen nicht artgerechter Haltung leider wegnehmen 

Ansonsten warten bis Tigersclaw seins hat und den dann löchern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guyrider (4. November 2011)

http://bicyclegallery.ch/?post_type=bike&type=29#/news


----------



## TigersClaw (5. November 2011)

Oh, es geht los. Prima


----------



## TigersClaw (16. November 2011)

CRC hat die ersten Carbines lagernd:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=69647

Leider noch nicht mein bestelltes Large Naked Carbon mit 142er Dropouts.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. November 2011)

Korrektur: mein Rahmen ist bei CRC eingetroffen und der Auftrag ist in der Ausführung


----------



## chrisophren (17. November 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Korrektur: mein Rahmen ist bei CRC eingetroffen und der Auftrag ist in der Ausführung



Geil, geil, geil! Glückwunsch schon mal zum lecker neuen Rahmen 
Ich hoffe, es liegen schon alle anderen Teile bereit, damit Du gleich voll losschrauben kannst??


----------



## TigersClaw (17. November 2011)

Danke. Der Aufbau wird noch bissl dauern. Da ist schon die Gabel, wie oben auf dem Foto eine
2012er Fox 32 150mm QR15 tapered in schwarz. LRS kommt dann als näxtes, wahrscheinlich
Tune King/Kong + ZTR Flow + CX-Ray, gebaut von Felix.

Vorgesehen ist Antrieb und Bremsen komplett XTR Trail, mit Ausnahme von Kette und Ritzel,
beides XT. Vorbau Thomson Elite X4, Sattelstütze Thomson Masterpiece, Lenker Syncros AM
Carbon 71cm, Sattel Selle SLR Kit Carbino ist bereits vorhanden. Reifen tendiere ich zu Conti
X-King oder Mountainking, auf jeden Fall tubeless. Pedale bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, tendenziell
leiche Plattform-Pedale mit maximal 350 Gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (19. November 2011)

hä? Kette und Ritzel XT? wohl eher XX?

Mit diesem Setup bist du locker um 11-11.5kg.


----------



## TigersClaw (19. November 2011)

Nein, XT, ich mag Shimano


----------



## TigersClaw (22. November 2011)

Ohne Worte:





Ich wäre fast glücklich ... wenn CRC mir den Rahmen wie bestellt mit X12 Dropouts geliefert hätte. Leider wurden trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage QR10 Dropouts geliefert.

Ist übrigens ein L Rahmen, er wiegt knapp über 2600 Gramm inkl. Dämpfer.
Edit: 2608 Gramm inkl. der über 50g schweren Intense Sattelklemme. Da besteht Optimierungsbedarf


----------



## guyrider (24. November 2011)

intense gibt bei medium 5.5 lbs an. 
5,5 lbs = 2,49475804 kg

2600 minus 50g für die klemme minus ca. 50g für die large ausführung = 2500g.

mein rahmen ist heute übrigens auch eingetroffen!


----------



## TigersClaw (24. November 2011)

Hast Du die korrekten Dropouts bekommen? Welche Version isses geworden? Und von welchem Händler geliefert?


----------



## guyrider (24. November 2011)

ja. hab den naked carbon 135mm medium wie bestellt bekommen.
werde ihn heute abend auspacken.


----------



## guyrider (24. November 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Hast Du die korrekten Dropouts bekommen? Welche Version isses geworden? Und von welchem Händler geliefert?



chainreactioncycles


----------



## guyrider (24. November 2011)

meine küchenwaage sagt 2470g ohne Klemme (52g)


----------



## TigersClaw (24. November 2011)

Passt


----------



## TigersClaw (24. November 2011)

Wie baust Du es auf?

Bei mtbr gibts übrigens einen Galerie-Thread mit einigen schönen Beispielen. Eins davon 10.47kg trotz Fox 36, bei einigen Teilen allerdings etwas grenzwertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guyrider (24. November 2011)

antrieb wird wohl xtr werden, mit shadow plus schaltwerk und 26/38 kurbel.
bremsen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.
ansonsten werd ich mir quasi 2 bikes aus dem rahmen bauen:

einmal als trailbike (bzw. für die transvesubienne) in der 140mm position:
dtswiss xmm 140 twinshot gabel,
meine aktuellen fulcrum redcarbon lr (deshalb auch das qr dropout), 2,2er reifen.

in der 152mm position mit einem enduro setup:
fox 36 160 talas rlc,
laufradsatz bin ich noch am überlegen, vielleicht hope/ztr flow oder auf die neue arch ex warten. mal sehen. 2,35/2,4er reifen.


----------



## guyrider (25. November 2011)

unboxed


----------



## TigersClaw (25. November 2011)

Sieht aus wie ein Carbine


----------



## guyrider (30. November 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ohne Worte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hast du die 142mm dropouts finden können? möchte irgendwann auch umrüsten.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. November 2011)

Ja, bei Hibike solls sie demnäxt gaben. Dort legt man akuell den Artikel an. Ich sag Dir Bescheid wenns soweit ist. Preis wird dort 80,- pro Stück sein, also 160,- für beide.

Bei Fanatik Bike gibs den Satz für umgerechnet 120,- Euro, wobei dort evtl. Zoll und Steuer dazu kommt.


----------



## guyrider (30. November 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ja, bei Hibike solls sie demnäxt gaben. Dort legt man akuell den Artikel an. Ich sag Dir Bescheid wenns soweit ist. Preis wird dort 80,- pro Stück sein, also 160,- für beide.
> 
> Bei Fanatik Bike gibs den Satz für umgerechnet 120,- Euro, wobei dort evtl. Zoll und Steuer dazu kommt.




super. danke


----------



## joe1981 (4. Dezember 2011)

hier mal meins...


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Dezember 2011)

Sieht gut aus, wobei die weissen Felgen Geschmacksache sind. Wieviel wiegt es, und wie fährt es sich?


----------



## joe1981 (11. Dezember 2011)

Also, so wie das Bike da steht wieg es 12,7kg.

 Fahren tut es sich im Grunde genommen wie ein M9 nur leichter.^^ Man sitzt schön im Bike und hat das Gefühl als hätte man viel mehr Federweg als tatsächlich vorhanden, der Hinterbau wippt kaum auch nicht wenn man mal ordentlich in die Pedale latscht. Der Hinterbau fühlt schön fluffig an aber auch nur wenn er arbeitet, sonst ist er sehr unauffällig...das ein VPP Hinterbau sehr gut anspricht brauche ich ja wohl nicht mehr zu erwähnen oder?^^ Ach ja und Steiff ist die Kiste auf jeden Fall! Das war´s dann auch schon denke ich...waren ja nur meine ersten eindrücke....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (11. Dezember 2011)

Sehr gut, hört sich sehr genial an. Fährst Du den Ardent in 2.25 oder 2.4?

Edit: noch ne Frage: welche Sattelstütze ist das? Eine schwarze Reverb? Womöglich eine Stealth?


----------



## joe1981 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahre den Ardent in 2.25. Die Sattelstütze ist eine ganz normale 2012er Reverb da man bei der Stealth die Leitung durch den Rahmen legen muss und das geht nicht.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Dezember 2011)

Jo meine 2.25er Ardent liegen inzwischen auch schon bereit.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Dezember 2011)

Gestern kamen völlig unerwartet die Räder:





Danke Intense, und vor allem danke Felix für das Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## guyrider (23. Dezember 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Gestern kamen völlig unerwartet die Räder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow. ich wurde auf der zielgerade noch überholt


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Dezember 2011)

Das täuscht. Den Antrieb muss ich noch verdienen, und paar andere wichtige Sachen fehlen noch. Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker sind nur vorübergehend dran. Die Marta braucht noch neue Leitungen mit 90 Grad Anschlüssen. Es ist noch viel zu tun bis es perfekt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guyrider (23. Dezember 2011)

so far...


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Dezember 2011)

Auch nich schlecht, vor allem die Kurbel.


----------



## Child3k (24. Dezember 2011)

Was plant ihr denn so beim Thema Kettenführung ? 
Eine Aufnahme gibts ja nich und am BB92 Pressfit kann man ja nix klemmen - meines Wissens


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir wirds die Bionicon C-Guide V2.


----------



## geosnow (10. Januar 2012)

kurz zwei fragen: welche umwerfer und welche grösse trettlager passen. hätte gerne antworten für shimano und sRAM. thx!


----------



## guyrider (10. Januar 2012)

Umwerfer passt nur Shimano drauf. XT oder XTR direct. 

Maße des Tretlagergehäuses sind 91/41mm.
Das Innenlager für Sram heißt BB92 Pressfit GXP.
Bei Shimano passt dieses: SM-BB91-41A.


----------



## geosnow (10. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## bikertom (10. Januar 2012)

hat denn schon jemand das Carbine in rot, also lackiert erstanden? 

Mich würde interessieren wie hoch der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen dem schwarzen und lackierten (roten)Rahmen bei Grösse M ist.

Die neue Kettenführung von Specialized die an der Kettenstrebe befestigt wird könnte doch auch an´s Carbine passen!? 

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/kettenfuehrung-dangler.558326.2.htm


----------



## geosnow (11. Januar 2012)

sorry nochmals für eine letzte frage: muss ich beim kauf der kurbel auf eine breite achten?


----------



## guyrider (11. Januar 2012)

geosnow schrieb:


> sorry nochmals für eine letzte frage: muss ich beim kauf der kurbel auf eine breite achten?



Die XX mit Qfaktor 156mm passt sicher nicht.
Ich hab eine X0 2fach montiert. Ist perfekt.
XTR und XT passen sicher auch. Die haben einen ähnlichen Qfaktor wie die X0.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (12. Januar 2012)

Werde auch die X0 besorgen. Danke nochmals.


----------



## eme999 (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

wer von euch kennt bereits das Carbine SL  ?

taugt das was?

Mfg eme


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Februar 2012)

Gegenfrage: warum sollte es nichts taugen?


----------



## eme999 (23. Februar 2012)

Naja weil hier viele der meinung sind das die rahmen nur so lala sind ...
Ich hingegen finde den Rahmen richtig schick .

Engere Auswahl:
Yeti ASR
Intense Carbine Sl
Ibis Mojo SL

Möchte ein leichtes stabiles XC Trail Fully zusammenbauen.
Nur bin ich trotzdem vollkommener Neuling in diesem Gebiet.


----------



## geosnow (24. Februar 2012)

wenn ein ibis, dann das mojo sl-r. dieses ist ein bisschen steifer und stabiler. zudem würde ich das normale carbine nehmen und nicht das sl, da es mehr einstellmöglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. März 2012)

Meins, noch nicht ganz fertig, aber fahrtauglich:


----------



## chrisophren (16. März 2012)

Schaut doch schon nicht übel aus 
Wo stehst jetzt gewichtsmäßig mit dem Aufbau?


----------



## TigersClaw (16. März 2012)

Bei etwas unter 12.0 kg. Final sollten es unter 11.4 kg werden.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. April 2012)

Fertig, bis auf Pedale:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsin (17. April 2012)

Schaut schon sehr schick aus. Ich steh zwischen der Entscheidung: Tracer 2 oder Carbine...und bin mir soso Unschlüssig


----------



## TigersClaw (17. April 2012)

Die Entscheidung is einfach: das Carbine kostet fast genauso viel, aber ist viel leichter.


----------



## trialsin (17. April 2012)

Da hast Du recht. Ich finde aber an sich die schönen Metallrahmen fein, ausserdem hätte ich auch noch mein Chris King BB. Das bisschen mehr Gewicht ist nicht so schlimm. 400 Euro sind es mehr. Wenn ich richtig schaue, dann liegt das Tretlager beim Carbine etwas tiefer. Sonst noch etwas? Ist Jemand von euch vom Tracer 2 auf das Carbine umgestiegen?

LG


----------



## iRider (18. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung is einfach: das Carbine ist nur ein weiteres in Taiwan hergestelltes Carbonrad, aber ist 400 Euro teurer.



Fixed for ya.


----------



## TigersClaw (18. April 2012)

Also ich habe effektiv 1900,- für den Rahmen bezahlt. Wieviel kostet das Tracer? )


----------



## trialsin (18. April 2012)

Also bei CRC sind die aktuellen Preise : Tracer 2  2084,61  und das Carbine 
2490,16 . Ich kaufe erst, wenn es wieder 10% Rabatt gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisophren (19. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Fertig, bis auf Pedale:





Schaut geil aus, schöner Aufbau.

Was ist eigentlich aus der Geschichte mit der KeFü beim Carbine geworden, haben se da schon ne Lösung ausser dem XTR Schaltwerk?


----------



## TigersClaw (19. April 2012)

Ich hab bisher nix von einer Kefü gelesen. Nach den ersten Erfahrungen mit dem XTR Schaltwerk würde ich meinen, das keine Kefü nötig ist. 

Die näxten 3 Tage wird das Carbine im Harz getestet, dann bin ich schlauer.


----------



## guyrider (21. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher nix von einer Kefü gelesen. Nach den ersten Erfahrungen mit dem XTR Schaltwerk würde ich meinen, das keine Kefü nötig ist.
> 
> Die näxten 3 Tage wird das Carbine im Harz getestet, dann bin ich schlauer.



hab jetzt 2500km aud dem carbine mit xtr shadow +:
bisher ist die kette ein einziges mal ungewollt vom großen aufs kleine kettenblatt gefallen.


----------



## guyrider (21. April 2012)

g1 dropouts für 27,5 zoll laufräder:

http://forums.mtbr.com/intense/27-5-650b-fever-783232.html


----------



## trialsin (24. April 2012)

Hallo, 
könnt ihr mir dabei behilflich sein, den Pressfit -Standart zu verstehen? Wenn ich mich für das Carbine entscheide möchte ich ungern noch viele Parts nachkaufen. Ich hab eine Race Face Atlas FR und fahre sie mit einem 34 Kettenblatt. Passt sie in das Pressfit Lager im Carbine? Es sind doch beides Shimano Größen oder ist es trotzdem unterschiedlich.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. April 2012)

Such einfach nach einem Race Face Innenlager für BB92, ich meine sowas gesehen zu haben.


----------



## trialsin (24. April 2012)

Dann hat das Carbine das Innenlager och gar nicht mit dabei ja?


----------



## TigersClaw (24. April 2012)

trialsin schrieb:


> Dann hat das Carbine das Innenlager och gar nicht mit dabei ja?



Korrekt, es ist kein Innenlager dabei.


----------



## dantist (27. April 2012)

Soeben bei Pinkbike entdeckt: selbstgebaute Kettenführung für das Carbine 












Quelle: INTENSE-CARBINE-CHAINE-GUIDE Photo Album - Page 1 - Pinkbike.com


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Juni 2012)

Sagtmal, rosten bei euch die Schrauben an den Dropouts auch?

Spricht irgendwas dagegen, die Schrauben gegen Titan-Kettenblatt-Schrauben zu tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (28. Juli 2012)

welche Einbaulänge hat der Dämpfer eigentlich?


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Juli 2012)

200mm


----------



## swabian (28. Juli 2012)

...würde passen, danke!


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Juli 2012)

Wozu wenn man fragen darf? Du kriegst den Rahmen doch eh nur mit Dämpfer, und der RP23 funzt super.


----------



## swabian (28. Juli 2012)

suche einen Carbine Rahmen in L, Farbe und Ausführung egal, gerne ohne Dämpfer!
Falls Jemand seinen Rahmen verkaufen möchte oder günstig einen weiß......


----------



## swabian (11. August 2012)

suche einen Carbine Frame in L, verkauft Jemand seinen Rahmen oder hat evtl. eine günstige Bezugsquelle?
Danke


----------



## trialsin (11. August 2012)

Das günstigste Angebot hat da wohl wie immer CRC


----------



## xcbiker88 (24. August 2012)

Hallo leute, möchte meine lyrik ersetzen! Welche gabel würdet ihr euch einbauen 34 talas ctd oder die 36 talas?? Bin etwas unentschlossen...


----------



## TigersClaw (24. August 2012)

Ich würde die 34 nehmen, die ist leichter als die 36.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcbiker88 (27. August 2012)

ja ca 130g wobei ich die 36 als 1 1/8 und mit vollintegrietem steueratz und die 34 als tapered (gibts nur so) also unten mit aussenliegender schale nehmen würde... damit ist die einbauhöhe wieder die selbe...

Momentan wird wohl noch niemand so recht erfahrungen über die performance von beiden gabeln haben...


----------



## xcbiker88 (27. August 2012)

2013 Limited Edition  FLO GREEN  Carbine

also mir gefällts gut!! mag jemand mein schwarzes '12er in M


----------



## Soulbrother (27. August 2012)

Sag Bescheid wenn du es in den Bikemarkt setzt


----------



## der T (28. August 2012)

Rock n Roll.....


----------



## ibisBikerin (30. August 2012)

habe eins in L und rot mit 142mm dt achse, fotos sind in meinem album. was willste denn ausgeben?


----------



## mad1993max (11. September 2012)

hi weil ich hier einige carbines gesehen habe:

ich hab irgend wie nicht herausgefunden, ob
1. das carbine 27,5 schon erhältlich ist
2. es eine fox talas oder float ist
3 ob forne und hinten 160mm federweg sind (oder forne nur 150?)

Lg max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shocker (13. September 2012)

für 27,5 braucht es nur dropouts und einen Adapter. beides haben wir auf Lager 
gabel sollte bei toxo auch schon zu haben sein.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. September 2012)

Sind die 27.5er Dropouts tatsächlich rot?


----------



## geosnow (14. September 2012)

wer war mit dem carbine im bikepark unterwegs?


----------



## geosnow (14. September 2012)

Shocker schrieb:


> für 27,5 braucht es nur dropouts und einen Adapter. beides haben wir auf Lager
> gabel sollte bei toxo auch schon zu haben sein.



was für einen Adapter? für einen längeren Dämpfer wie beim Tracer 2 oder Tracer 275?


----------



## TigersClaw (15. September 2012)

Adapter für den hinteren Bremssattel.


----------



## cubebiker (9. Januar 2013)

Sagt mal hat denn schon einer das Carbine mit einer XX1 aufgebaut? Sollte doch technisch möglich sein da BB92 und 142er Ausfallende.
Irgendwie finde ich niemanden der das schon gemacht hat.


----------



## geosnow (9. Januar 2013)

http://fanatikbike.com/about/custom-build-report-intense-carbine-275-pg1303.htm


----------



## guyrider (9. Januar 2013)

Shocker schrieb:


> für 27,5 braucht es nur dropouts und einen Adapter. beides haben wir auf Lager
> gabel sollte bei toxo auch schon zu haben sein.



kannst du das "wir" bitte genauer definieren? Danke.


----------



## trialsin (9. Januar 2013)

Warum gibt es eigentlich das Tracer 2 als 650b mit einem anderen Rahmen und bei dem Carbine kommen nur andere Ausfallenden dran. Das klingt für mich als unwissenden erstmal nach einer Milchmädchenlösung....


----------



## geosnow (9. Januar 2013)

das t2 wird inhouse gefertigt. dh eigentlich kann intense jeden tag neue rahmen rausbringen, bzw. schweissen.

das geht bei einem carbon rahmen nicht so einfach, bzw. ist sehr teuer. nur BMC aka Andy Riis kann sich das leisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsin (9. Januar 2013)

Genau, das bedeutet doch aber, dass an dem 650b Tracer die Geo geändert wurde? Oder liege ich da falsch. Erreicht man das beim Carbine nur durch die anderen Ausfallenden?


----------



## geosnow (9. Januar 2013)

ich denke auch, dass das 650b tracer angepasst wurde. so wie jeff streber das in den interviews erwähnt. durch andere ausfallenden, was beim tracer 2 auch möglich ist, hat eifach das hinterrad mehr platz, aber die geo passt nicht perfekt. der leihe merkt dies wahrscheinlich nicht. hauptsache er fährt 650b an einem carbon rahmen.


----------



## trialsin (9. Januar 2013)

So habe ich mir das eigentlich auch gedacht!


----------



## iRider (9. Januar 2013)

geosnow schrieb:


> ich denke auch, dass das 650b tracer angepasst wurde. so wie jeff streber das in den interviews erwähnt. durch andere ausfallenden, was beim tracer 2 auch möglich ist, hat eifach das hinterrad mehr platz, aber die geo passt nicht perfekt. der leihe merkt dies wahrscheinlich nicht. hauptsache er fährt 650b an einem carbon rahmen.



Naja, wenn man sich die Geos ansieht dann wird schnell klar dass man das Tracer 2 auch umrüsten kann aber dann mit einem sehr hohen Tretlager leben müsste. Das Carbine kommt ja von Hause aus mit tieferem Tretlager und bleibt dadurch noch in akzeptablen Bereichen.


----------



## geosnow (9. Januar 2013)

hoffen wirs für die 650b carbiner.


----------



## Shocker (10. Januar 2013)

probierts aus. wir werden unsere Carbine Tester alle auf 650b umrüsten für 2013


----------



## Shocker (10. Januar 2013)

guyrider schrieb:


> kannst du das "wir" bitte genauer definieren? Danke.



wir = Shocker Distribution...


----------



## guyrider (11. Januar 2013)

Shocker schrieb:


> wir = Shocker Distribution...



alles klar, danke.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Januar 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (30. April 2013)

Wenn man diesen Thread mal durchliest, erfährt man, das die neueste Version vom Carbine jetzt doch ISCG-Tabs und auch Kabelführungen für Reverb Stealth haben: 

http://forums.mtbr.com/intense/look...on-carbine-everyones-been-waiting-842808.html

 @Shocker: könnt Ihr das bestätigen und habt Ihr solche schon auf Lager?


----------



## TigersClaw (30. April 2013)

Sehr schön. Ich glaub ich muss mein altes Carbine tauschen 

Unverständlich ist allerdings, warum das Carbine nicht die durch den Rahmen geführten Züge vom Spider Comp 29 bekommen hat.


----------



## Shocker (1. Mai 2013)

nope das Carbine bleibt wie es ist.
ohne Kettenführung und auch Kabelverlegung. Leider ist so eine Carbon- Form nicht einmal so auf die schnelle Verändert...
Grüße,
FLO 

PS.: WER LUST HAT BESUCHT UNS AM LAGO, WIR HABEN EINIGE TESTBIKES MIT IM GEPÄCK!!! 

AUCH DAS 951 EVO ist am START...


----------



## Downhoehl (1. Mai 2013)

Shocker schrieb:


> nope das Carbine bleibt wie es ist.
> ohne Kettenführung und auch Kabelverlegung. Leider ist so eine Carbon- Form nicht einmal so auf die schnelle Verändert...
> Grüße,
> FLO
> ...



Ohne jetzt Klug*******n zu wollen, aber auf den Bildern im Thread sieht man eindeutig, das das Carbine jetzt ISCG Tabs und Reverb Stealth-Führungen hat.....


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Mai 2013)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt Klug*******n zu wollen, aber auf den Bildern im Thread sieht man eindeutig, das das Carbine jetzt ISCG Tabs und Reverb Stealth-Führungen hat.....


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Mai 2013)

Shocker schrieb:


> nope das Carbine bleibt wie es ist.
> ohne Kettenführung und auch Kabelverlegung. Leider ist so eine Carbon- Form nicht einmal so auf die schnelle Verändert...
> Grüße,
> FLO
> ...



Vielleicht solltest Du einfach mal in den Link oben schauen, dann würdest Du erkennen das Deine Aussage Müll ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (1. Mai 2013)

mMn ist das eine Spezialanfertigung von einer Karbonschmiede und nicht von Intense.


----------



## Downhoehl (1. Mai 2013)

geosnow schrieb:


> mMn ist das eine Spezialanfertigung von einer Karbonschmiede und nicht von Intense.



Was hat eine Carbonschmiede mit der Zugführung für die Reverb Stealth zu tun ??

Wenn man den Text liest bekommt man ja mit, das der Händler auch sehr überrascht war, die neuen Features zusehen, und nichts davon gewusst hat. Und dann wundert es mich auch nicht das Flo nix davon weis, wenn es selbst die Amis nicht gesagt bekommen haben.  Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das dadurch das das Carbine so bliebt ist, eine Änderung an der Carbonform sich durchaus rechnet....


----------



## geosnow (1. Mai 2013)

auf der intense-webpage ist nix zu sehen, wobei sie viellicht ihre händler schützen wollen, die noch "alte" rahmen an lagera haben


----------



## Downhoehl (1. Mai 2013)

geosnow schrieb:


> auf der intense-webpage ist nix zu sehen, wobei sie viellicht ihre händler schützen wollen, die noch "alte" rahmen an lagera haben



Das wäre auch eine plausible Erklärung dafür


----------



## Shocker (2. Mai 2013)

ALSO JUNGS MAL Bitte ruhig und Sachlich bleiben. die Fotos vom roten  Carbine sind eine Direct Mount Führung. gibt es von E13 und denke mal  auch MRP. Allerdings könnt ihr dann vorne nur ein KB Fahren! Wie auch am Foto zu sehen.
Eine Stealth Führung und ISCG Tabs kann ich keine Sehen und wie gesagt es gibt dir im Moment nur beim Tracer 27.5 und Spider Comp.


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Mai 2013)




----------



## TigersClaw (2. Mai 2013)

Flo, siehst Du es jetzt?


----------



## Downhoehl (2. Mai 2013)

So ne Welle wollte ich hier eigentlich nicht lostreten....

Ich denk ich warte einfach mal den Sommer noch ab, ob nicht doch die Änderungen am Carbine offiziell kommen werden ;-) Das sind derzeit die einzigen 2 Mankos die mich noch von einem Carbine abhalten (Ich weis, man kann auch ohne Reverb Stealth und ISCG Leben, aber wenn ich soviel Geld für einen Rahmen ausgeb, dann soll er auch alle Features die ich will haben)


----------



## iRider (2. Mai 2013)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> ...Das sind derzeit die einzigen 2 Mankos die mich noch von einem Carbine abhalten ...



Hast das 3. Manko vergessen: es ist nur ein weiterer Taiwanrahmen!


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Mai 2013)

iRider schrieb:


> Hast das 3. Manko vergessen: es ist nur ein weiterer Taiwanrahmen!



Aber es ist der beste Taiwan-Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shocker (6. Mai 2013)

das foto ist ein SPIDER COMP!!!! KEIN CARBINE!


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Mai 2013)

Es ist kein Spider Comp, sondern definitiv ein Carbine.





Eine Änderung ist mir grad noch aufgefallen: der Umwerfersockel ist nicht mehr aus einem vernietetem Alublock, sondern ins Carbon laminiert. Sehr schön.


----------



## Downhoehl (6. Mai 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Eine Änderung ist mir grad noch aufgefallen: der Umwerfersockel ist nicht mehr aus einem vernietetem Alublock, sondern ins Carbon laminiert. Sehr schön.



Lass uns doch sachlich bleiben, bitte!
Und eigentlich egal, was wir jetzt hier rumdiskutieren, solange der Flo keinen mit ISCG und Stealth-Führung hat, bringt es mir alles nix.

Was halt auch ein wenig blöd ist, das niemand seitens Intense in dem MTBR-Thread etwas dazusagt, weder bestätigt noch verneint. Also ich würde sagen, wir lassen das Thema hiermit ruhen und die Zeit wird zeigen, ob da noch was kommt, oder nicht!


----------



## Pilatus (7. Mai 2013)

färhrt jemand mit ~193cm/96cm einen L-Rahmen und kann berichten ob der groß genug ist?


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Mai 2013)

Pilatus, könnte schwierig werden. Ich fahre L mit 1,84 und 10cm weniger SL.
Das sieht dann so aus:





Die 385er Reverb ist nicht ganz ausgezogen, es sind vielleicht 2cm unter Maximalauszug.
Der Vorbau ist ein 70mm Syntace Megaforce 2.


----------



## Pilatus (7. Mai 2013)

sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht, Danke!
Verdammt, das carbine würde mir so gut in den Kram passen...


----------



## Downhoehl (13. Mai 2013)

Shocker schrieb:


> nope das Carbine bleibt wie es ist.
> ohne Kettenführung und auch Kabelverlegung. Leider ist so eine Carbon- Form nicht einmal so auf die schnelle Verändert...
> Grüße,
> FLO
> ...



Seit Ihr eigentlich auch auf dem Bike-Festival in Willingen vertreten und habt Ihr Carbine 275 und Tracer 275 Testbikes dabei?


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Mai 2013)

Um mal etwas Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen:

die Aussagen von Shocker sind definitiv falsch. Es gibt ein Carbine Update mit ISCG und Stealth Führung. Ich habe bei Redstone Cyclery und bei Intense direkt angefragt und von beiden diese Info bekommen. Bei Redstone ist der neue Rahmen bereits lagernd und sofort verfügbar.


----------



## Matte (20. Juni 2013)

Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1404030]
	
[/URL]
Gerade bei mtbr gepostet worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (20. Juni 2013)

GEIL


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Juni 2013)

Saustark.

Hier mal ein (m)ein Carbine nach artgerechter Haltung:


----------



## geosnow (22. Juni 2013)

Ist aber ein Carbine SL.


----------



## LautSprecher (31. Juli 2013)

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wo es am günstigsten ein Carbine (26 oder 27.5") in der Größe M zu erwerben gibt?

Würde auch auf gebrauchte Rahmen zurückgreifen...


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Juli 2013)

Gugg bei CRC und warte einen 10% Gutschein ab.


----------



## geosnow (31. Juli 2013)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wo es am günstigsten ein Carbine (26 oder 27.5") in der Größe M zu erwerben gibt?
> 
> Würde auch auf gebrauchte Rahmen zurückgreifen...



nach amerika fliegen und dort eines kaufen, dann eine woche fahren und zurück importieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (31. Juli 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Gugg bei CRC und warte einen 10% Gutschein ab.



CRC scheint Intense aus dem Programm zu nehmen. Es gibt zumindest nur noch sehr wenig Rahmen.... (und leider kein Carbine mehr)


----------



## LautSprecher (31. Juli 2013)

Genau aus diesem Grund frage ich überhaupt hier nach, hätte sonst dort bestellt.

CRC nimmt Intense aus dem Programm, es ist wahr.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## geosnow (31. Juli 2013)

in der schweiz sind die preise auch recht gut. da kaufst du es hier und fährst ein paar alpentrails und danach nach hause.


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Juli 2013)

Wo in der Schweiz kauft man denn Intense?


----------



## geosnow (31. Juli 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wo in der Schweiz kauft man denn Intense?



eigentlich bei jedem fachhändler.

www.froshop.ch
www.mountainthrill.ch
etc.

www.traildevils.ch


----------



## corratec1234 (19. September 2013)

Guten Morgen 
Habe eine kurze Frage, ist es möglich im Carbine 275 auch noch 26" fahren zu können?

Finde den Rahmen super, allerdings möchte ich noch nicht auf das neue Maß wechseln und meinen alten LRS erstmal weiter nutzen.

Gruß Mike


----------



## TigersClaw (19. September 2013)

Der Rahmen ist beim 26er und 27.5er identisch. Du musst nur die Ausfaller wechseln.


----------



## corratec1234 (19. September 2013)

ah ok, 
danke dir...

gruß mike


----------



## huffdipuffdi (19. September 2013)

Ich kann ein Carbine SL in M anbieten. Absolut neu, identisch mit Bild von Matte, einfach ohne Steuersatz. Preisvorstellungen wilkommen.


----------



## heliuscc (21. September 2013)

Hallo,

sind die Flaschenhalterschrauben auf diesem Bild

http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/5/7/_/large/20110831_D300_AP3_0042_DSC_0429.NEF.jpg?0

original von Intense?
Sind diese irgendwo erhältlich?

Zu den Schrauben hätte ich noch eine Frage:
Am Unterrohr meines Carbine 275 befinden sich drei Gewindeeinsätze: zwei für den Flaschenhalter unten beim Sitzrohr und ein weiteres oben beim Steuerrohr.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung wofür dieses Gewinde gedacht ist?

Grüße
heliuscc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (21. September 2013)

Ich denke wird ne Leitungsführung rankommen. Mein 1. Gen Carbine hat das noch nicht.


----------



## heliuscc (21. September 2013)

Leitungsführung dachte ich auch zuerst.

Macht aber irgendwie keinen Sinn.
Das Gewinde befindet sich mittig kurz unterhalb den ersten Leistungshaltern.

Hab mal ein Bild angehängt.


----------



## TigersClaw (22. September 2013)

Doch das macht Sinn. Die festen Führungen sind für Schaltwerk und hintere Bremse. Und an das Gewinde kommt die Führung für eine Reverb Stealth.

Hat der Rahmen trotzdem unter dem Oberrohr zwei Führungen? Ist es der neue mit ISCG?


----------



## heliuscc (22. September 2013)

Ja, ist der Rahmen mit ISCG-mounts und Reverb Stealth Zugführung.

Hat unter dem Oberrohr und auf dem Unterrohr je zwei Kabelführungen, also insgesamt vier.

Hab mal ein Bild vom Tretlager angefügt.


----------



## TigersClaw (22. September 2013)

Nett. Meiner hat beides noch nicht.


----------



## heliuscc (22. September 2013)

Dein Carbine ist aber trotzdem ein tolles Teil.

Und fährt sich bestimmt auch nicht anders ;-)

Übrigens ist der Sockel für den Direct Mount Umwerfer bei meinem Rahmen einlaminiert. Bei dir scheint er genietet zu sein.


----------



## TigersClaw (22. September 2013)

Stimmt, an meinem ist er noch genietet.


----------



## Nimron (1. Oktober 2013)

huffdipuffdi schrieb:


> Ich kann ein Carbine SL in M anbieten. Absolut neu, identisch mit Bild von Matte, einfach ohne Steuersatz. Preisvorstellungen wilkommen.



Ich hätte Interesse an Deinem Carbine.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## geosnow (1. Oktober 2013)

carbine sl für 1500USD neu:

http://www.wrenchscience.com/mountain/frames/Intense/Carbine+SL/2013/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nimron (1. Oktober 2013)

Danke Geosnow, den Shop kenne ich, aber ich bräuchte es in Größe M

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## xcbiker88 (23. Oktober 2013)

Falls noch jemand auf der Suche ist, stelle mein Schätzchen zum Verkauf  
Carbine Rahmen (27,5) in matt schwarz inkl. Fox Kashima Dämpfer in top Zustand! Bei Bedarf kann ich auch noch 26" Ausfallenden und ne Passende Fox 36 Talas mit Kashima dazu geben!


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Oktober 2013)

Warum verkaufste es?


----------



## xcbiker88 (15. November 2013)

Ich sag mal tapetenwechsel! Ab und zu will man einfach was neues...


----------



## Nimron (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen:

Ich habe jetzt meinen gewünschten Carbine SL Rahmen bekommen und auch schon aufgebaut:






Die Gabel kommt noch aus meinem Trek Fuel EX und hat 130mm. Ich werde erst mal sehen, wie sich das fährt und dann über eine 140mm Float oder gar eine Talas 120-150 nachdenken.

Im Moment bin ich aber sehr zufrieden.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Dezember 2013)

Schönes Carbine.
Bei mir liegt noch eine 150er Talas rum, Carbine erprobt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nimron (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo

Du kannst mir ja mal Deine Preisvorstellung nebst Schaftlänge und Baujahr zukommen lassen. Ist es eine Factory mit Kashima?

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Dezember 2013)

Ja eine 2012er Factory Kashima Aftermarket. Schreib mir ne PN.


----------



## Nimron (13. Januar 2014)

Ich bleibe nun doch erst einmal bei der 130mm Gabel, da ich beim Fahren bisher nichts vermisse:






Trotzdem danke!


----------



## Mezzo333 (28. Januar 2014)

Ich bin heute mal auf das Intense Carbine 29 Carbon gestoßen.....ein Traum der Rahmen

http://intensecycles.com/carbine-29/

Hier jemand unter euch der sich so Bike aufbaut?

Ich finde das Bike nen Traum


----------



## bikertom (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Rock Shox statt Fox?

Ich fahre seit drei Jahren ein Intense Carbine und würde gerne den Fox-Dämpfer gegen einen Rock-Shox Monarch erneuern. Hat das schon jemand getestet? Wenn ja, welcher Tune ist der richtige?

Der Fox war für meine 65kg nicht optimal, denn wenn ich den Sag so einstellte, damit ich den Federweg nutzen konnte, wippte der Hinterbau beim Bergauffahren auch bei geschlossenen Dämpfer sehr. Dann blieb mir nur noch die Zugstufe zuzudrehen, damit Ruhe war.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Januar 2016)

Nimm lieber einen Cane Creek DB Inline, da musste Dir um das Tune keine Gedanken machen. Ich habe ihn seit über einem Jahrbl drin, und das Bike geht viel besser damit. Es fühlt sich straffer an und schluckt trotzdem mehr. Allerdings wiege ich 90 kg.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bikertom (10. Januar 2016)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nimm lieber einen Cane Creek DB Inline, da musste Dir um das Tune keine Gedanken machen. Ich habe ihn seit über einem Jahrbl drin, und das Bike geht viel besser damit. Es fühlt sich straffer an und schluckt trotzdem mehr. Allerdings wiege ich 90 kg.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



keine blöde Idee! Bekommst du noch ne 0,7er Trinkflasche rein? Kannst du ein Foto mit dem verbauten Dämpfer einstellen?

Danke!
VG, Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Januar 2016)

Eine Trinkflasche würde reinpassen, aber ich brauche keine. Ist übrigens ein L Rahmen:





Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bikertom (12. Januar 2016)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Eine Trinkflasche würde reinpassen, aber ich brauche keine. Ist übrigens ein L Rahmen:
> 
> Bin schon kurz vor der Bestellung! Aber vorher wollte ich noch fragen, wie gut der Climb-Modus funktioniert. Kann man da im Wiegetritt hochfahren ohne dass der Hinterbau abtaucht oder wippt?
> 
> Gruß, Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Januar 2016)

Der Climpmode funzt gut. Aber ich fahre nie im Wiegetritt hoch, weil ich es auch im sitzen schaffe ;-)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (17. Januar 2016)

Hallo ihr Intensiven...möchte Euch mal mein selbstaufgebautes Carbine vorstellen:


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Januar 2016)

Joah, sehr gut geworden ;-)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bachmayeah (27. Januar 2016)

schaut gut aus, würde ich auch gerne mal testrollern.


----------



## bikertom (6. Februar 2016)

das 26"er Carbine hat doch auch einen 57mm Dämpferhub oder? Wenn ich meinen RP23 bis zum Anschlag reindrücke macht der nur 50mm Weg. Lässt sich der Anschlag noch so viel zusammendrücken? Leider sind bei Intese nur die Manuals bis 2014 drin , da gibt es kein 26er mehr. Das 650b hat auf jeden Fall einen 57mm Dämpfer

Was hat den DB?


----------



## skask (7. Mai 2017)

Als Ewiggestriger liebäugle ich mit einem 26er Rahmen. 
- braucht man eine absenkbare Gabel ( geplant ist eine 34er Fox mit 160mm)
- sind Rahmenbrüche bekannt?
-180cm groß und 84cm Schrittlänge ist L?
Danke!


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Mai 2017)

Moin 26er Carbine steht zum Verkauf, inkl Fox 34. Bekommst eine PN.


----------



## skask (22. Mai 2017)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja hier mitmachen. Deshalb habe ich mir einen gebrauchten Carbinerahmen gekauft. Leider haben der Verkäufer und ich nun Meinungsverschiedenheiten was ein "gepflegter Zustand mit minimalen Gebrauchsspuren" ist.
Im Bereich der Umwerfermontage ist das Carbon, durch den Schaltzug, abgeschabt bis auf etwas metallisch glänzendes. Hier ist wohl eine Aluhülse eingearbeitet um den High Direct Mount annieten zu können.





Da mir das nicht nur kosmetisch unschön sondern auch sicherheitsbedenklich erscheint würde nach du das gerne fachlich begutachten lassen. Wer ist denn in Deutschland für Intense zuständig? Gibt es hier momentan überhaupt einen Importeur? Oder kennt jemand einen Händler im Großraum Karlsruhe? Das Internet war leider nicht sehr ergiebig.


----------



## bachmayeah (24. Mai 2017)

hast du schon direkt intense in den usa versucht zu kontaktieren?


----------



## skask (24. Mai 2017)

Nein. War heute beim TÜV Gutachter. Das ist keine Minimale Gebrauchspur wie vom Verkäufer behauptet sondern mehrere durchgescheuerte Carbonlagen und muss repariert werden. Da aber noch andere Mängel verschwiegen wurden und nicht geliefert wie beschrieben bin ich vom Kaufvertrag zurückgetreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (24. Mai 2017)

Noch einmal für die Allgemeinheit: der Käufer beanstandet Spuren am Rahmen, wie sie nunmal bei einem Fahrrad auftreten, wenn es aktiv bewegt wird. Das Carbon ist am Sitzrohr über 5mm dick, aber es ist gerade mal die Deckschicht durch. Der Rahmen hat keine Schäden durch Steinschlag o.ä., Schäden die wirklich sicherheitsbedenklich sind.


----------



## skask (24. Mai 2017)

Der Rahmen wurde verkauft: " gepflegter Zustand mit minimalen Gebrauchsspuren". Kann sich ja jeder selbst ein Bild der minimalen Spuren machen.
Der Hinterbau ist verzogen. Das hat der Verkäufer, wie ich leider erst jetzt herausfand, hier am 13.1.2013 bereits gepostet und um Hilfe nachgefragt. (Hat er jetzt natürlich gelöscht, ich hab's aber abgespeichert) Beim Verkaufen hat er das natürlich nicht angegeben->arglistige Täuschung. Das was im Verkaufsangebot angegeben und abgebildet war wurde auch nicht geliefert. Schmatzender Fox statt CC inline. Und noch mehr. Da das jetzt zum Anwalt geht werde ich mich zu diesem Thema nicht mehr äussern.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Mai 2017)

Ich habe mit dem Käufer per IBC Privatnachricht einen Lieferumfang ausgehandelt. Er wollte ausdrücklich den Fox Dämpfer haben. Ich habe ihm den verbauten DB Inline angeboten, aber er hat nicht zugesagt. Ausgehandelt waren Carbine Rahmen, die Fox 34 als Float, der Fox Dämpfer, die Bontrager Carbonsattelstütze und der Syntace Megaforce Vorbau ... Ich habe ihm dazu die Carbon Sattelklemme und den Cane Creek Serie 40 geschenkt ... Der Käufer wollte dann über mein Inserat im Bikemarkt weiter machen. Ich habe dort den verhandelten Preis und die Versandkosten eingetragen ... im Bikemarket war das komplette Bike inseriert, nicht das Teilepaket ... jetzt versucht der Käufer sich im Nachhinein auf den Bikemarkt-Artikel zu berufen und versucht mich damit zu erpressen. Ich nenne das versuchten Betrug und Abzocke. Mein Anwalt wird sich weiter damit befassen.
Nochmal im Detail: ich habe dem Käufer vorab geschrieben, das der Fox Dämpfer eine Wartung braucht. Der Käufer hat mir gegenüber behauptet, er sei defekt. Das ist defintiv falsch. Der Fox Dämpfer wurde sogar mit Huber Bushings verbaut, nicht mit den billigen Originalbuchsen. Er hat das Paket für den lächerlichen Preis von 900,- Euro bekommen. Mich hat der Rahmen 2200,- gekostet, die Gabel 1200,-, Sattelklemme 25,-, Sattelstütze 80,-, Steuersatz,-. Manchen Leute kann man einfach nichts recht machen. Zum Kotzen sowas.


----------



## skask (25. Mai 2017)

Selektive und falsche Wahrnehmung der Realität.

-Wenn im Bikemarkt steht _"Gabel: Fox 34 Talas / Float RLC Fit Factory Cashima 160mm ... Neu gekauft als Talas, neu bei Toxo auf Float umgebaut, die Talas Einheit gibts dazu." _dann kommt das Talas eben mit, auch wenn ich mit dem Umbau auf Float zufrieden bin.
-Letzter Post zum Dämpfer kam von dir und war, dass ich den DBInline nehmen soll. Danach wurde der Fox nicht mehr erwähnt, weder hier im Forum noch im Bikemarkt.
-Zum Thema "gepflegter Zustand mit *minimalen* Gebrauchsspuren" siehe oben. Das Verschweigen des verzogenen Hinterbaus und Löschen von alten Beiträgen hilft dir nichts, die habe ich schon gesichert.
-Das Angebot auch in Teilen zu verkaufen hast du selbst in den Bikemarkt gesetzt. Das war ganz allein deine Idee.
-da du so mit dem Geld lamentierst scheint dir der Preis zu niedrig zu sein. Dann entweder nicht verkaufen oder nicht jammern. Aber hinterher eigenmächtig den beschriebenen Lieferumfang zur Gewinnmaximierung zu reduzieren geht nicht.
-genausowenig geht es Ware zu liefern die nicht der Beschreibung entspricht. Auch ein Verkäufer hat Pflichten und ein Käufer Rechte.
-Ich bin froh den Kauf über den Bikemarkt abgewickelt zu haben, denn dort ist alles genau beschrieben. Ausserdem kannst du dort nichts löschen, so wie hier schon geschehen, um dir die Welt für dich passend zurechtzubiegen.

Das war es jetzt aber wirklich endgültig von mir zu diesem Thema, hier soll es ja ums Fahrrad gehen und nicht um unseren Rechtstreit.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Mai 2017)

Zitat von Dir:

Hab jetzt deine Anzeige gefunden. Ich hätte gerne den Rahmen mit Fox-Dämpfer, Gabel, Vorbau und Sattelstütze...

Zitat von Dir:

Ohne Talas wäre mir lieber....

Soviel zu dem was Du haben wolltest. Du hast bekommen was Du wolltest, und Du hast sogar noch Teile dazu bekommen. Du hast nirgendwo geschrieben, das Du den DB Inline willst.


----------



## skask (25. Mai 2017)

Zitate aus dem Zusammenhang reissen wird dir nichts bringen. Da ging es um die Frage ob man bei dem Rahmen ein Talas braucht oder nicht. Das hatte nichts mit dem Lieferumfang zu tun.
Nachdem du geschrieben hast: "..............." habe ich nie mehr geschrieben dass ich den Fox will.

Mit dem Zitieren aus privaten Unterhaltungen wäre ich an deiner Stelle vorsichtig. Vertraulichkeit des Wortes ......

Einfach meinen Beitrag über deinem lesen. Dann die zeitliche Abfolge in unserer Unterhaltung beachten. Und deinen eigenen Rat beherzigen: "Denk mal drüber nach".


Haste eigentlich noch nicht gemerkt, dass das hier keinen interessiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (25. Mai 2017)

Junx, nehmt euch ein Zimmer!


----------



## bachmayeah (25. Mai 2017)

ich find den "Rosenkrieg" interessant  aber macht das doch unter euch aus bzw. dann letzten Endes mit dem jeweiligen Anwalt, oder wickelt alles auf menschlicher Ebene rückwärts ab.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## skask (25. Mai 2017)

Rückabwicklung will er nicht. Ich will das Carbine so aber auch nicht. Und in ein Zimmer mit ihm auch nicht.


----------



## Baddi82 (10. Juli 2017)

Servus Zusammen,

Ich habe mich dazu hinreißen lassen einen gebrauchten Carbine Rahmen zu erwerben. Dieser ist gefahren worden und hat(te) Gebrauchsspuren. Kommt bei unserem Hobby nun mal vor  
Mit etwas revel Farbe und ein bisi Carbonfolie ist es aber trotzdem schick geworden  
Jetzt bin ich gerade beim einstellen nach der Restaurierung und bemerke ein knacken beim einfedern im Bereich des umlenkers. 
Da es mich bei meinem M9 schon einmal Wochen gekostet hat das zu finden, dachte ich, ich frage mal andere Intenseliebhaber nach Hilfe  
Jemand eine Idee was es sein könnte, knacken nach Ca 50% des einfederns, im schaltwerk deutlich spürbar ... kommt aber nicht aus diesem Bereich...

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Ideen


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Juli 2017)

Sind eventuell die Lager hin, bzw. haben Pitting entwickelt? Ich habe die Gelenke von meinem alten Carbine etwa alle halbe Jahr zerlegt, gesäubert und neu gefettet. Ebenso die Ausfaller am Hinterbau, und die Dämpfergelenke. 

Kleiner Tip noch: die Shoulder Bolts und die Schrauben am Hinterbau habe ich irgendwann mit Schraubenkleber verklebt, weil sie sich ständig gelöst und knacken verursacht haben, und zwar Syntace Bond mittelfest glaube ich. Danach war Ruhe.


----------



## Baddi82 (10. Juli 2017)

Servus Tigerclaw,

die Ausfallenden sind fest! Der aluteil des umlenkers ist neu .. warum hat mir der Verkäufer nicht gesagt! Ich vermute das die Lager neu sind, da vor aufbaue alles sauber und Spielfrei lief .. aber glauben heist nicht wissen  
Daher setze da mal an in zerlege diesen Part einmal  
Update folgt ...


----------



## skask (31. Januar 2018)

Da der Verkäufer nicht mehr zu erreichen ist  habe ich mich entschlossen das Carbine aufzubauen. Der Rahmenschaden wurde in einer Fachwerkstatt repariert. Ich gehe richtig in der Annahme, dass der Hinterbau nicht frei in der Luft stehen sollte und sich nicht ruckartig in der unteren Wippe bewegen?


----------



## skask (31. Januar 2018)

Wie bekomme ich eigentlich die Lagerbolzen da unten raus? Habe ein Manual vom 27,5er Carbine, da sieht das leider anders aus. Bevor ich gewalttätig was kaputtmache lieber fragen.

Konkret: wie gehen die "Cone adjuster raus"


----------



## skask (31. Januar 2018)

Gelöst.

Schraube verkehrt herum bis Anschlag reinstecken. Dann nicht zu vorsichtig seitlich drauf klopfen. Dann den kleinen schwarzen Cone adjuster im dunkelsten Winkel der Werkstatt wieder finden.


----------



## skask (3. April 2018)

Fast fertig. Der Holzdämpfer fährt sich nicht so toll  , aber der Fox ist noch beim Service. Bremsleitung ist mittlerweilen auch gekürzt. Geht nur noch 1fach, stört mich aber nicht. Unter Nutzung sämtlich verfügbarer Angebote und Sonderpreise ist es jetzt halt ein Low Budget Bike, aber was dran ist sollte gut funktionieren. (Ich wollte aber das ersatzweise aufgebaute Hardtail nicht auseinanderreißen, funktioniert einfach zu gut.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (18. April 2018)

Fertig!
Erste kurze Runde fühlte sich gut an. Am WE gehts dann mal länger zur Sache. Vorne 150mm, hinten 135, neudeutsches Trailbike halt.
Erstaunt hat mich das geringe Gesamtgewicht von 12.1 kg, obwohl ich mehr Wert auf Haltbarkeit und Günstig denn auf Gewicht gelegt habe. ZB KB+Ritzel Stahl, Alu Kurbel, Pedale mit Käfig.


----------



## skask (21. April 2018)

Geiles Bike. Zwar ein kleines Sensibelchen beim Dämpferdruck, 5PSI machen schon was aus, aber wenn's passt funktioniert's einfach Top!  Ist mein erstes VPP, bin froh nach dem Kaufstress doch drangeblieben zu sein.


----------



## skask (26. April 2018)

Carbine im Wald


----------



## skask (26. April 2018)

Carbine im Rapsfeld


----------



## skask (5. Mai 2018)

So langsam nähert sich das Endstadium. Dämofer gedreht, ansonsten kam ich beim Flasche entnehmen mit dem Einstellhebel in Konflikt. So rum ist besser. Farblich passender Flaschenhalter in Carbon fand sich noch im Fundus.
Hope Tech E4 statt der Sram Level. Diese hatte mich zwar zufriedengestellt bezüglich Haptik und Bremsleistung, aber bei mittelstarkem Bremsen rubbelte es hinten sehr kräftig und gab ein sehr lautes Quietschen.


----------



## skask (27. Mai 2019)

Ich glaube, ich bin jetzt fertig 






Gestartet bin ich ja mit 150mm vorne und 140mm hinten, da ich das Carbine ja als "Trailbike" haben wollte. Hat sich aber irgendwie leblos angefühlt. Jetzt sinds 170mm vorne 152mm hinten. Trotz des enormen Federwegs (vollkommen überdimensioniert für mich) immer noch gut bergauf und bergab eine Macht. Aktuelles Gewicht mit Pedalen 12,4kg.

Ich bin noch nie so entspannt gesessen und so schnell vorwärts gekommen 

Wenn jemand einen oder mehrere Shoulderbolts über hat, bitte PN.


----------

